# Shimano BR-M505 '12 vs BR-M665 '11 vs Formula RX '10 & FOX F100 OB '10 vs '12 vs SID



## Pizzabroodje (Apr 9, 2019)

*Shimano BR-M505 '12 vs BR-M665 '11 vs Formula RX '10 & FOX F100 OB '10 vs '12 vs SID*

Hi!

I bought a used bike for my project. (Cube Reaction RX 2010)
The thing is that the bottom bracket is a SM-BB91-41, so would require a 100mm motor. (I knew there was a chance that would happen but bought the bike anyways as it looked like it was in an exceptional state so I can possibly use its parts and if I won't I can sell it for more.)
I continued to look for another bike with an appropriate bottom bracket, and came across a Cube LTD Race 2012, which has a SM-BB51 bottom bracket. The only thing is that I believe the brakes are pretty mediocre (Shimano BR-M505).

The Cube Reaction has Formula RX's, which I believe would be better.

Does anyone have experience with one or both of these brakes on an ebike with speeds above 45-60kph (28-37mph)?

Also, which fork would be better, the one on the 2010 Cube (FOX 32 F100 open Bath), or the one on the 2012 Cube (Fox Evolution 32 Float RL). They are the same fork right but a different year right (which would result in the 2012 one being better)? Does anyone know if the 2012 one has a FIT or Open Bath damper?

I also just found a Felt Q1220 2011, with Shimano SLX BR-M665 brakes and a RockShox SID RLT (and a SM-BB52 bottom bracket). This would be the best combo right?

The drivetrain on the bikes doesn't matter to me as I'll be using a Nexus-3.

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------

